# Crucial m4 128 Gb eventuell defekt?



## Schauderwelz (19. Juni 2011)

Habe ja seit neustem eine Crucial m4 128 Gb mit einem ASRock Fatal1ty Proffesional und einen 2600k von intel am laufen.

Anfangs lief alles wunderbar und schnell und nach gut 4 tagen zirka tritt ein problem sporadisch und willkürlich auf.

Wenn ich den rechner hochfahre merkt man es daran das der übergang vom windows logo zur desktop oberfläche sehr langsam "dimmt", wenn ich danach irgendwas öffnen will (Explorer firefox computer etc) tauchen die fenster sehr sehr langsam auf, quasi in zeitlupe. 
Nach einem neustart ist das problem weg und alles ist sauschnell. Problem tritt nur AB und AN auf nicht bei jeden hochfahren.

Hat irgendeine zelle in der ssd eventuell einen defekt oder irgendwas dergleichen? eine inkompatibilität zum RAM oder zur CPU kann es nicht sein oder doch?

auf der m4 ist die neuste Firmware installiert was den fehler nicht behoben hat (Firmware 0002). Mit Firmware 0001 und 0002 ist das problem gleich.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (19. Juni 2011)

Nö das hört sich eher nach Graka Problem an, also schmeiß mal den Treiber runter und noch mal neu drauf! Kann aber noch andere Ursachen haben aber nicht die SSD!!
Also am besten, da dein System noch recht neu ist also 4 Tage, schmeiß noch mal alles runter und installiere win7 noch mal ganz neu!


----------



## Own3r (19. Juni 2011)

Das kann am Treiber der Grafikkarte liegen. Wenn möglich installiere Windows 7 neu und nimm einen etwas älteren Treiber.


----------



## Schauderwelz (19. Juni 2011)

naja ich habe momentan den neusten nVidia treiber drauf. Ich nutze eine GTX570 von Gainward

Der neue Treiber hat bei meinem AMD system vorher keine probleme verursacht


----------



## Vaykir (19. Juni 2011)

der neuste 275.33 soll wohl laut einigen usern nicht so das gelbe vom ei sein.
nimm mal den 275.27.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (19. Juni 2011)

Kann schon sein aber an der SSD liegt das auf keinen Fall, kannst ja auch mal die Systemwiederherstellung benutzen. Ich denke echt das da ein Programm oder Treiber quer schießt! Ist auf jedenfalls ein Software Problem und kein Hardware problem.


----------



## Schauderwelz (19. Juni 2011)

da bin ich ja beruhig, hab mir aus sicherheitsgründen gestern schonmal ne neue crucial m4 bestellt  naja schicke ich die "alte" zurück und mache ein wenig gewinn (12 euro oder so)


Der 275.27 war doch der letzte beta treiber von den 275.33, kann ich da nicht einfach den letzten WHQL nehmen, also den 270.61


----------



## Vaykir (19. Juni 2011)

kannste auch.


----------



## Schauderwelz (20. Juni 2011)

Wie kann es der nVidia treiber sein wenn beim SSD benchmark auf einmal eine fehlermeldung erscheint wenn das problem beim hochfahren "aktiviert" ist?

Ich denke doch mittlerweile sehr stark an einer kaputten SSD denn viele von  meinen freunden haben keine probleme mit den neuen nvidia treiber obwohl alle fast das selbe system haben.


Screenshot der SSD Fehlermeldung habe ich angehängt, nach neustart war alles wieder ok.

info: der CPU wurde nicht übertaktet oder irgendwas dergleichem, läuft alles auf standart! Nen CMOS Reset behebt das problem nicht


----------



## Vaykir (20. Juni 2011)

haste den fehler denn nur beim benchen?
kannst ja auch mal atto testen und crystal bench.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. Juni 2011)

Schau mal im Geräte Manager ob da irgendwo ein rotes oder gelbes Ausrufezeichen ist. Und wirf mal HD Tune an und schau ob die Healthwerte alle in ordnung sind. Wenn du dir nicht sicher bist poste hier nen Screen!

HD Tune - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## Schauderwelz (21. Juni 2011)

Also bei HD Tune schwanken nur die werte etwas, bei error scan zeigt er keine fehler an.

Man muss aber dazu sagen das gerade heute dieses sporadische problem nicht auftrat...

was ist eigentlich der High Performance timer? und was hat er mit den cpu zutuhen? (fehlermeldung im as ssd bench)


----------



## Vaykir (21. Juni 2011)

Also die werte dürfen bei einer c300/m4 nicht auftreten.
Normaleweise ist die blaue linie ein gerader strich.


----------



## Schauderwelz (21. Juni 2011)

Das heisst das der Controller einen weg hat? Firmware ist ja die neuste. Naja die neue kommt ja morgen, werd dann nochmal testen


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. Juni 2011)

Mach mal bitte auch ein Screen von Health Werten!


----------



## Schauderwelz (21. Juni 2011)

bei den Health werten wird nichts angezeigt immer "n/a"

hab noch nen bench gemacht direkt nach neustart nachdem alles geladen wurde


----------



## Vaykir (21. Juni 2011)

Die Crucial SSDs haben kein Health support.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. Juni 2011)

Ubs, hab Kindlicherweise angenommen das sie das bei der neuen Serie endlich hin bekommen haben, naja auch gut. Aber da stört irgendwas die SSD, entweder ein Programm oder ein Treiber. Hast du so was wie Virtuelle Laufwerke installiert wenn ja mach die mal aus und teste noch mal.


----------



## Schauderwelz (21. Juni 2011)

das Abschalten der virtuellen laufwerke brachte nichts. Habe sogar die USB festplatten entfernt und trozdem kein erfolg.

am Sata3 controller vom mainboard kann es nicht liegen oder?


----------



## Vaykir (21. Juni 2011)

Doch 

Nimm mal nen Sata 3gb/s controller.


----------



## Schauderwelz (21. Juni 2011)

hier mal der benchmark am sata 2 controller, stabil sieht das nicht aus


----------



## Vaykir (21. Juni 2011)

so sieht das bei mir aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. Juni 2011)

Kann aber sein das es bei der neuen m4 ein wenig anderst aussieht, keine Ahnung hab noch keine Kurve der m4 bei HD Tune gesehen außer diese.


----------



## Vaykir (21. Juni 2011)

hmm ist aber schon etwas seltsam, da es kaum änderungen gab.
der controller hat ne neue version bekommen und es wurden glaube etwas andere chips verwendet.


----------



## Schauderwelz (21. Juni 2011)

ich habe nur diese linie gefunden der m4

Crucial M4 128GB SATA3 SSD Review – HDTune Pro Testing | The SSD Review

halte ich aber für höchst unrealistisch


----------



## Vaykir (21. Juni 2011)

Nö, so sieht meine auch aus unter Sata 3GB/s.
Der shot von eben war sata 6gb/s


----------



## Schauderwelz (21. Juni 2011)

wie kommt es dann das die platte unter sata3 teilweile so einbricht?

kann mir nicht vorstellen das das ASRock fatal1ty Proffessional nen defekt hat. neuste sata3 treiber sind drauf.


mir ist aufgefallen das meine maus ab und an mal für 2-3 sekunden stehen bleibt, genauso wie firefox und co beim scrollen. kann es an der ssd liegen? hab da mal was gelesen.


----------



## Vaykir (21. Juni 2011)

jop, hab ich auch seit dem P67 board. könnte am intel treiber liegen oder am controller. bei mir sinds allerdings 40-60sek, aber auch nur einmal.


----------



## Schauderwelz (22. Juni 2011)

Also die "neue" ssd hat eine stabiliere kurve aber dennoch leichte einbrüche, das dies liegt wohl an den SATA3 controller da ein freund von mir exact die selben einbrüche hat bei gleichem Mainboard und gleicher SSD


mal schauen ob jetzt durch die "neue" ssd die windows probleme behoben sind. ich werde berichten


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. Juni 2011)

Nicht das du enttäuscht bist, ich glaub wohl eher nicht! Wenn eine SSD defekt geht macht sich das anders bemerkbar. Das der SATA3 Controller nicht so richtig zündet, das ist bei fast allen so einschließlich meiner einer!


----------



## Schauderwelz (22. Juni 2011)

Vielleicht behebt ja nen Bios update oder nen treiber update das sata3 "problem" es läuft ja alles  

Hauptsache ich kann windows ohne die besagten probleme booten, aber das wird sich ja die tage über zeigen


----------



## RyzA (22. Juni 2011)

Hallo!


Ich habe die selbe SSD. Bei mir sind bei HD Tune auch Einbrüche:

http://www.abload.de/img/hdtachkhd3.jpg
http://www.abload.de/img/hdtuneifi1.jpg
http://www.abload.de/img/attossdeflj.jpg

Aber sonst keine PErfomanceprobleme. Booten usw ist alles fix. Öffnen von Programmen/arbeitsplatz. Ladezeiten bei Games. Benchmarks.
Bin voll zufrieden.

Edit: Natürlich auch über Sata 3. Sonst würde man ja nicht die Bandbreiten hinbekommen.


----------



## Vaykir (22. Juni 2011)

oh man das sind aber echt mords einbrüche. scheint wohl an der m4 zu liegen. ist offensichtlich etwas schwach auf der brust, wenn es um stabile werte geht.


----------



## biohaufen (22. Juni 2011)

Hast du AHCI aktiviert ??? Wenn nicht solltest du das tun!!!


----------



## Schauderwelz (22. Juni 2011)

AHCI ist bei mir immer aktiviert gewesen. 

Aber die einbrüche werden wohl im normalbetrieb nicht zu merken sein, ich benche ja nicht jeden tag bzw fast nie ^^ nur jetzt


----------



## RyzA (23. Juni 2011)

Finde das auch nen bißchen komisch. Weiß ja nicht wie es bei anderen SSD´s so aussieht. Aber auffallen tut es wohl nur wenn man große Mengen an Daten verschiebt oder kopiert. Auch nur dann wenn auf der anderen Seite nahezu die selbe Bandbreite ist. Bei langsameren HDD´s fällt es wahrscheinlich auch kaum auf. Denke ich.

Edit: Habe noch mal in anderen Foren Benchmark Ergebnisse angeguckt. Von verschiedenen SSD´s. Manche Transferraten waren konstant andere nicht. Das hat nicht nur mit der Crucial M4 zu tun!


----------



## Privatier (23. Juni 2011)

In anderen Foren ist die Rede davon, daß es bei der Crucial C300 und auch der neuere Crucial m4 unter Verwendung des Intel-Rapid-Storage Treibers am SATA 3 Port 
zu Verzögerungen kommen kann. ( Lags/Freezes). Das wurde angeblich mit dem jeweils neuesten Firmware-Update behoben.
Die bisherige Lösung war, LPM über die Registry zu deaktivieren.
Ob das bei Dir auch zutrifft, weiß ich natürlich nicht, ist nur eine Überlegung wert.


----------



## Schauderwelz (23. Juni 2011)

Also bis jetzt läuft mein rechner super mit der neuen ssd  noch nichts zu beanstanden


----------



## Privatier (24. Juni 2011)

Was ich nicht ganz verstehe, daß Du Dich im ersten Post über gelegentliche Fehlfunktionen/Hänger beklagst, anschließend mehrfach betonst, daß alles in Ordnung sei.
Die bisherigen Problemlösungen haben ja wohl nicht gefruchtet und meinen Lösungsansatz ignorierst Du wahrscheinlich aus Unkenntnis.
Was soll das Ganze eigentlich?
Der angesprochene Registry-Hack, um LPM zu deaktivieren, ist vollkommen ungefährlich und kann auch jederzeit rückgängig gemacht werden.


----------



## Schauderwelz (24. Juni 2011)

lol das soll den diese bemerkung?

mit der neuen Firmware die ja drauf ist auf der ssd ist das LPM problem behoben laut Crucial also wozu soll ich da was deaktivieren.


das Problem was ich im ersten POst hatte ist übrigens NICHT weg, entweder ist das Mainboard defekt oder der cpu, glaube kaum das es an der ssd liegt was aber nahe liegt da ich noch nie so ein problem hatte, erst bei SSD


----------



## Schauderwelz (24. Juni 2011)

So habe noch mal ein test mit HD Tune gemacht während das "Problem" auf den pc weilt....ist es jetzt die schnellste ssd der welt oder ist da was nicht in ordnung?


das "intel processor Diagnostic tool" zeigt einen "Fail" in ROT an ohne begründung.

Ist es jetzt das Mainboard oder hat die CPU einen weg? ja und nach neustart war alles wieder gut und beim alten


----------



## RyzA (24. Juni 2011)

Alter solche Raten möchte ich auch mal haben!

Wie haste das gemacht?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (24. Juni 2011)

Mach mal bitte einen Screen Shot von CPU-Z und zwar von den Reitern CPU, Memory und SPD. Da kann man am besten sehen ob was an deinen Einstellungen im Bios falsch ist.
CPU-Z - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## Schauderwelz (24. Juni 2011)

die bios einstellungen sind auf default....alles standart. aber wenn das problem wieder auftaucht dann mache ich gerne screens


----------



## hulkhardy1 (24. Juni 2011)

Ja aber oft wird der Ram oder die CPU Spannung falsch eingestellt vom Bios weil es falsch erkannt wird deshalb die Screen um es zu überprüfen.


----------



## Schauderwelz (24. Juni 2011)

laut meiner letzen kontrolle waren die rams so eingetsellt wie es auf dem ram sticker drauf steht.


----------



## juergen28 (24. Juni 2011)

Schauderwelz schrieb:


> So habe noch mal ein test mit HD Tune gemacht während das "Problem" auf den pc weilt....ist es jetzt die schnellste ssd der welt oder ist da was nicht in ordnung?
> 
> 
> das "intel processor Diagnostic tool" zeigt einen "Fail" in ROT an ohne begründung.
> ...


 
DAS IST SCHNELLER ALS Bei Cpt. Kirk


----------



## Schauderwelz (24. Juni 2011)

ja bin echt überfragt mittlerweile....vermute langsam das das echt das mainboard ist das ab und an den cpu falsch anspricht (beim booten willkürlich)

vielleicht bekomm ich ja nen 1:1 tausch oder nen tausch gegen das neue Gigabyte Z68XP-UD4


----------



## Schauderwelz (25. Juni 2011)

So hier sind mal die CPU-Z daten sowie die GPU-Z daten, habe gleich mal alle wichtigen reiter gescreent  das Problem bestand während der screenshots, ich sehe aber keine abweichung zum normalen betrieb, wie imme rnach neustart ist es wieder weg aber cpu-z und gpu-z zeigen die selben werte an.

der CPU ist nicht übertaktet obwohl es lediglich so aussieht mit seinen knapp 3,7 ghz (turbo), warscheinlich hatte er gerade zutuhen beim snipping tool ^^ min takt im windows sollte eigentlich bei 1600 mhz liegen


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. Juni 2011)

Kannst du mal aus Testgründen die CPU Spannung auf 1.2V fixen? Weil bei dir ist der CPU takt oben aber die Spannung wurde schon abgesenkt. Ist ne reine Vermutung obs das Problem ist, wohl nicht aber testen schadet ja nicht.


----------



## Schauderwelz (25. Juni 2011)

das Heisst wenn den so wäre und alles auf Default in BIOS steht kann es sein das das Mainboard den CPU ab und an nicht richtig anspricht und oder der cpu falsche werte zum messen für das Mainboard liefert, also eher eine sporadische inkompatibilität zwischen mainboard und cpu

hier nochmal ein CPU-Z Screen OHNE fehler.....die spannung ist eine andere als mit Fehler


----------



## Schauderwelz (25. Juni 2011)

hier der screen (konnte den nicht mit beim edit reinsetzen)


----------



## Schauderwelz (25. Juni 2011)

nochmal: Screen
hat eben nicht geklappt


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. Juni 2011)

Ich hab echt keine genaue Ahnung wo bei dir das Problem liegt, ich fische im trüben! Aber versuch das halt mal du kannst auch mal in der win7 Energiesparostionen auf Höchstleistung schalten dann wird auch verhindert das die Spannung abfällt, theoretisch auf jedenfalls. Ich mein ein Versuch ist es wert, wobei ich selber nicht so richtig an den Erfolg glaube.


----------



## Schauderwelz (25. Juni 2011)

Ich habe mindfactory schon informiert und kann dank service level gold beide teile 1:1 umtauschen und es auch wahrnehmen. ist glaube ich besser bevor ich hin und her probiere.

Ich denke mal eher das die CPU einen weg hat da er im standart takt zirka 10 Grad wärmer wird (66 Grad) unter Prime95 als der eines freundes mit nen schlechteren kühler. Ich habe den Noctua U12P und er den EKL Brocken. Beim anderen freund der exact die selbe mainboard CPU SSD Kombi als ich hat ist der CPU sogar 15 grad kühler unter Prime95 mit selben kühler (noctua u12p) er hat diesen Bug nicht, vielleicht habe ich einfach nen montags cpu erwischt


----------



## hulkhardy1 (25. Juni 2011)

Also das die CPU einen weg hat glaub ich eher weniger, die Temps hängen auch sehr stark mit dem Gehäuse zusammen und von der Raumtemperatur.


----------



## Schauderwelz (25. Juni 2011)

raumtemps zirka 22-24 grad, Gehäuse Coolermaster CM690 was recht gut belüftet ist.


----------



## Schauderwelz (25. Juni 2011)

Im STresstest mit Prime liegt mein CPU bei 1.160V, bei nem freund mit gleichen mainboard liegt der cpu im cpuZ bei 1.200V

woran kann das liegen?


----------



## Schauderwelz (25. Juni 2011)

Problem ist wohl gelöst!


"USB Legacy *Storage *Support" = disabled

"USB Legacy Support" = enabled 		

Ich hatte beides auf "enabled" stehen daher ist wohl die bootroutine auseinander geworfen worden


----------



## Shizophrenic (26. Juni 2011)

Schauderwelz schrieb:
			
		

> Im STresstest mit Prime liegt mein CPU bei 1.160V, bei nem freund mit gleichen mainboard liegt der cpu im cpuZ bei 1.200V
> 
> woran kann das liegen?



Das liegt daran das nicht jede CPU, und jedes mainboard gleich gut ist. Es gibt bessere oder jeweils auch schlechtere CPU's Boards, der selben Baureihe.

BTW: es ist schon sehr unverschämt so viele doppelposts zu machen. Das ist hier nicht gern gesehen. Bitte benutze zukünftig die edit Funktion.


----------

